# Sex & Chemical release?



## women R complicated (Dec 20, 2008)

I read on the forum somewhere regarding chemicals being released during orgasm. 
Also, what would cause one, male or female, to physically desire or need sex more often? 

For me, my sexual desire went from being content with twice a week to needing sex everyday. The changes i had in my life at the time were stress and a vasectomy. 
Any ideas? or am i just crazy...


----------



## Uglee70 (Jan 2, 2009)

I am sure I made a post on this site with regards to this very subject, but I can't find it.

I saw it on National Geographic some months ago. It was a doco on crystal meth. It explained how the drug released huge amounts of a particular chemical from the brain that gives physical and emotional pleasure. This same chemical (endorphies I think is the technical term) is released during sex (or orgasm perhaps) and also from eating junk food.

With the addiction to crystal meth as with any addiction I suppose, the more your body gets used to it, the more you need in order to stimulate the release of the endorphine from the brain. 

This may explain the reason that the more sex, drugs and junk food we get, the more we want and need it to maintain that level of pleasure we get from it. The upside of it is that I've never heard of anyone overdosing from sex. But I would love to be the lab rat for that experiment 

I am actually trying to start my own little experiment here at home. My wife and I could do with dropping a few kilos and we don't have much sex, so I want to start both of us on a diet and about a week in, after no pizza, candy (or wine for the wife, I don't drink) to have sex, even if it's once a week to start with and see if she starts to feel the need to have sex more often.

I'm no scientist, but this type of amateur research sounds fun, huh?


----------



## women R complicated (Dec 20, 2008)

I guess any experiement with sex involved can't be all that bad...:smthumbup: 
It' like that old phrase, I could have sex at the drop of a hat. In fact , I'll drop the hat !

let me know the outcum of this... No pun...:lol:


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Actually you are right but their are several chemicals released I put them all in my thesis(s) on this forum.

draconis


----------

